# Cobb County Core Hunting



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jul 22, 2009)

Does anyone know when they do the permit drawing? 

I hope I make it this year.

Anybody got a map of the property?


----------



## Dupree (Jul 22, 2009)

not sure but the deadline was july 10th. of course i forgot to send mine in!!


----------



## Danny Leigh (Jul 23, 2009)

My 2 sons got their letters yesterday  and I did not get drawn. Oh well, maybe I can drag one out for them.

I contacted John Purcell at the county and he let me know I did not get drawn. (on the waiting list)

John.Purcell@cobbcounty.org


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jul 23, 2009)

Yeah I sent mine in a long time ago. I guess I be checkin the mail daily!

Danny did they send a letter to let you know you didnt make it?


----------



## Danny Leigh (Jul 23, 2009)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Danny did they send a letter to let you know you didnt make it?



If they did, I didn't receive it yet. The only reason I knew was from the reply John sent me after I asked when the results would be out.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jul 23, 2009)

danny leigh said:


> if they did, i didn't receive it yet. The only reason i knew was from the reply john sent me after i asked when the results would be out.



10-4


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jul 23, 2009)

Im in!!!!


----------



## Danny Leigh (Jul 23, 2009)

Of course... did you think the most interesting man in the world wouldn't make it?


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jul 23, 2009)

Danny Leigh said:


> Of course... did you the the most interesting man in the world wouldn't make it?



 Your right,,,,Why wouldnt he/me


----------



## RVGuy (Jul 23, 2009)

I got mine!    What did I win?


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jul 24, 2009)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Does anyone know when they do the permit drawing?
> 
> I hope I make it this year.
> 
> Anybody got a map of the property?



???????


----------



## Danny Leigh (Jul 24, 2009)

Got one at home and I'll see about scanning a copy for ya. John might send you a copy if you ask him. They have a Corp map on the Cobb county sight, but it also includes land that is not huntable (close to Hwy 41). They also have County Line Rd incorrecly labeled as Stileboro Ln.

http://prca.cobbcountyga.gov/images/CorpProperty.jpg

If you go by the parking area on Old Stilesboro Rd they usually have a kiosk with a map.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jul 24, 2009)

Danny Leigh said:


> Got one at home and I'll see about scanning a copy for ya. John might send you a copy if you ask him. They have a Corp map on the Cobb county sight, but it also includes land that is not huntable (close to Hwy 41). They also have County Line Rd incorrecly labeled as Stileboro Ln.
> 
> http://prca.cobbcountyga.gov/images/CorpProperty.jpg
> 
> If you go by the parking area on Old Stilesboro Rd they usually have a kiosk with a map.



Thanks.


----------



## Eddy M. (Jul 24, 2009)

got my letter yesterday


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jul 27, 2009)

Eddy M. said:


> got my letter yesterday



Nice!


----------



## deerbandit (Jul 31, 2009)

Got mine Im in.



Anybody had any luck out there before? Not asking for locations just trying to see what has been taken.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jul 31, 2009)

deerbandit said:


> Got mine Im in.
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody had any luck out there before? Not asking for locations just trying to see what has been taken.



Nope, this will be my first year.


----------



## StillerinGA (Aug 4, 2009)

On the waiting list.  Said I should get a letter by 9/11 if I get drawn.


----------



## MR.BIGBUCK (Aug 4, 2009)

I hunted that land two years ago and the whole year i saw two deer i think they would come out better to have two hunts. on the bad side you might want to know. If you take a deer you can not field dress it on there place. You have to drag it out whole and take it with you. most of the land you need to walk for at least one mile and that is to far to drag a deer no atv or nothing to help get one out. Another thing you have to be out of the woods by 12 noon so good hunting guys  i would not let them pay me to hunt there again. I hope i helped some of you out.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Aug 5, 2009)

MR.BIGBUCK said:


> If you take a deer you can not field dress it on there place. You have to drag it out whole and take it with you. most of the land you need to walk for at least one mile and that is to far to drag a deer no atv or nothing to help get one out. Another thing you have to be out of the woods by 12 noon so good hunting guys  i would not let them pay me to hunt there again.



True, you cannot field dress the deer on the property, but you certainly don't have to walk at least a mile to find deer. There are not many places you can walk a mile and still stay on the property. During Sept, Oct, and Jan you have to stop hunting at 10, but during November and December you can hunt all day. I don't even bother going until November.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Aug 25, 2009)

Meeting is tonight!


----------



## Eddy M. (Aug 25, 2009)




----------



## CharrDad (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm on the waiting list ... guess it's just a matter of how many folks show up tonight.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Aug 25, 2009)

CharrDad said:


> I'm on the waiting list ... guess it's just a matter of how many folks show up tonight.



There is one more meeting after this one... Good Luck!


----------



## Eddy M. (Aug 25, 2009)

Almost time to leave-- I'll wear my light gray Woody's Campfire T-shirt Ya'll say HI


----------



## Eddy M. (Aug 25, 2009)

nobody said HI----


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Aug 26, 2009)

Eddy M. said:


> nobody said HI----



I didnt see ya... Only saw one person I knew..


----------



## hunter rich (Aug 26, 2009)

MR.BIGBUCK said:


> I hunted that land two years ago and the whole year i saw two deer i think they would come out better to have two hunts. on the bad side you might want to know. If you take a deer you can not field dress it on there place. You have to drag it out whole and take it with you. most of the land you need to walk for at least one mile and that is to far to drag a deer no atv or nothing to help get one out. Another thing you have to be out of the woods by 12 noon so good hunting guys  i would not let them pay me to hunt there again. I hope i helped some of you out.



I was drawn to hunt there a few years ago and when I went to scout it out a DNR rep was there and gave me a cell number and said that when I hunted if I got one I could call and he would come get me and my deer with their Gator.  Don't know if they still offer that or not.


----------



## deadend (Aug 26, 2009)

If you were hunting Cobb County "core" land would you be hunting in West Marietta?


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Aug 26, 2009)

deadend said:


> If you were hunting Cobb County "core" land would you be hunting in West Marietta?



Nope


----------



## White Stag (Sep 2, 2009)

I guess I am on the waiting list too...no word yet


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Oct 6, 2009)

Anybody had any luck? See anything? I know its pretty flooded out there....


----------



## hikingthehills (Dec 31, 2009)

*Well*

Did anyone do any good out there this year?


----------



## truetalker (Jan 18, 2010)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> ???????



i hunted this land for 8 years before you had to get drawn.i no some good spots with big bucks.if you would like some info send me a PM.i do not hunt the cobb core anymore.be glad to help.


----------

